

Overview of VMs related to Perl [pdf] - kamaal
https://dresden-pm.github.io/gpw2015/html/talks/VmStatus.html#1

======
Mithaldu
This is not an overview of VMs, this is Reini airing his anger with p5p by way
of trying to declare them literally satan. Anger that is primarily caused by
him making demands, refusing to provide information asked for, and generally
being incapable of discussing things calmly without devolving into name-
calling. He is quite skilled and very motivated, but managed to get into a
situation where nobody wishes to work with him for personal reasons.

So, feel free to take these talk slides as a bird's eye overview of some
things that are happened, but also take the details on p5p with an entire salt
shaker.

~~~
rurban
No, it is indeed an overview of the various VM's at its current stage, with a
focus on a short parrot post-mortem compared to p5p's similar management
problems, and what to do. I just left out the concrete plans what to do and
what is in the works as it was status talk, not a future talk.

It also gave you an perspective to other dynamic languages similar problems
when the lead left or is too incompetent to still lead (e.g. php, python, C++,
javascript), and what they did instead. The talk had more explanations than
there on the slides.

p5p is certainly not the devil, they are just stagnant and mostly incompetent
(as most of the other cited comparable langs). some other langs have _very_
similar problems, and got by by doing what they eventually did. what p5p is
doing is mostly spinning than fixing, and they don't accept criticism. I gave
concrete examples on the spinning parts and left out the other.

When I make "demands" on technicalities I provide information why and how with
very concrete examples. Usually the maintainers don't even read that, there is
a general lack of technical ability to understand the issues involved and
mostly there is a huge lack of wanting to discuss the problems. So I usually
have to implement the "demands" by my own, and then the general community does
not benefit from it. This talk barely mentioned those p5p issues, it focused
on all the vm's where they are now.

